# Sample Library Recording Sheets



## João_Janz (Jun 14, 2020)

Hey everyone!

I didn't know if this was the appropriate forum to post this so feel free to move it if you think it belongs elsewhere.

So, after reading hundreds of threads and watching tons of videos on sample library development and recording I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that most big-time developers use (cue-like) sheets during the tracking itself, to keep track of all the samples/articulations/instruments recorded in a session. Thing is, I can't find any examples of such sample tracking sheets. I know it's not difficult to imagine how one would look like, but I'd really like to see a tried and tested method for keeping track of recorded samples during a recording session.

If anyone here has any idea about this or can give me any advice, I'd really appreaciate it!

Also, I really don't want to "steal" anyone's method. I'd just like to have some kind of reference before I run into some trouble during recording myself.

*Thanks in advance! *


----------



## d.healey (Jun 14, 2020)

Attached is a quick reference checklist I made for some sampling sessions. Also attached is the "score" for a Trumpet sampling session from Sofia Brass, the score was put together for me by Four for Music.


----------



## João_Janz (Jun 14, 2020)

d.healey said:


> Attached is a quick reference checklist I made for some sampling sessions. Also attached is the "score" for a Trumpet sampling session from Sofia Brass, the score was put together for me by Four for Music.


Wow thank you so much! This helps a lot!

Meanwhile, I actually made a few rudimentary Tracking Sheets with Google Sheets. It's just a template for a hypothetical tracking sessions. Each sheet would correspond to a different Articulation/Velocity Layer and assumes you will record every Round Robin (this case 4) in a row, from the lowest to highest note. I made a template for sampling an instrument chromatically (all notes) and another for sampling diatonically ("white notes"). Note that this is aimed for the developer/producer, not the musician.

If anyone can give their feedback on this I would really appreciate it! Also, feel free to take these ideas if it helps your own workflow


----------



## thesteelydane (Jun 20, 2020)

It’s one of those things where everyone has their own approach, and the only way to learn what works for you, is to make an actual sample library. I don’t use sheet music at all, but then again I’m always deeply involved in the recording process. And I do have a notebook


----------



## João_Janz (Jun 20, 2020)

thesteelydane said:


> It’s one of those things where everyone has their own approach, and the only way to learn what works for you, is to make an actual sample library. I don’t use sheet music at all, but then again I’m always deeply involved in the recording process. And I do have a notebook



I appreaciate your insight, thanks! 

Yeah, I guess that's exactly it. At this point, I also don't have a need for sheet music since I'll be working with individual musicians mostly on ethnic instruments. For orchestras it is obviously a must, but that's a long way to go still


----------



## Reidlake (Jun 5, 2021)

Huh, that is pretty amazing, however I have to agree with someone who said above that it is one of those things where everyone has their own approach, and there is the "right way" to be done, it depends on your sample library and on a lot of other factors! I do not really understand why you actually thought that you would need a sheet music for that, I really think that is totally unnecessary at this stage. I would recommend you to https://blog.coupler.io/gravity-forms-to-google-sheets/ (read here) some great information about this subject, you might actually find something useful for you.


----------



## timprebble (Jun 8, 2021)

I do appreciate its an answer to a different question, but I was intrigued by the monolith idea, as outlined at Piano Book... 





__





Monolith – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk





Its not how I would go about it, but interesting ideas...


----------

